# gallon per fish?



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

how many gallon do discus need apiece for swimming area?... just curious


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

Good rule of thumb for adult discus is 10gal per fish.

You can get away with less with juveniles.


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

thank you!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

i wouldnt put 2 discus in a 20 gallon...or one in a 10 for that matter. they should at least be in a pair but never alone. i keep 2 juvenile discus in a 30.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd lean towards 40 for a pair of adults minimum, but would rather give them a 55. Less headache with keeping water pristine.


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

Good points, I never even considered putting discus in anything less than a 30gal tank. As well as never considered a single discus.


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

yeah... i kinda figured you didnt mean to put one in a 10g... or two in a 20g
i know they get kinda big so id want a big aquarium for them anyways... thanks yall


----------

